# "Happier New Year" Sales Event



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

New "Sales Support" marketing program rolls out in just a week. Stay tuned to Bimmerfest.com for all of the details coming soon!

:bigpimp:

Btw, you can order your new BMW now and get that part out of the way...


:thumbup:


----------



## Dennisis (Oct 1, 2013)

Big Money! No Whammies.....!


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

This is technically a double post.

However, a topic this serious, this important, and made by a poster of such high caliber *DESERVES* a double post.

Brownie points on my MF Jon? :angel:


----------



## flyinghippo (Oct 1, 2013)

I want an M235i !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Just hope the rebate will be way bigger than the hype:bigpimp:


----------



## M34Lnch (Sep 4, 2006)

Looking forward to seeing some lease cash on the new 4 series!!


----------



## zoombie99 (Mar 27, 2012)

Wishing the MF would be lower. 


Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

zoombie99 said:


> Wishing the MF would be lower.
> 
> Sent from BimmerApp mobile app


If the dealer doesn't mark up the MF (unlikely unless you are looking at GT or hard to sell BMW), it's 1.25% with 7-MSD. my credit union, best rate for financing is 1.49% assuming you have FICO of 800+

my CA told me he mark up .4% right now on new lease.


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

X1 & 1 Series- $500.00 Holiday Cash
3 Series Sedan, 528i & 528i xDrive and X3- $1000.00 Holiday Cash
3 Series Coupe, Convertible, X5 & X6 Models,Z4 & M3 Models- $1500.00 Holiday Cash
535i, 535i xDrive,Active Hybrid 5, 550i, 550i xDrive,M5, and 5 Series GT-$2000.00 Holiday Cash
6 Series Coup, Convertible and Grand Coupe, M6 and all 7 Series models-$3500.00 Holiday Cash

^^ That was from last year. I'm hoping for same if not more. 

Can't want to put an ED order for the new 4er.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

funkadesi said:


> X1 & 1 Series- $500.00 Holiday Cash
> 3 Series Sedan, 528i & 528i xDrive and X3- $1000.00 Holiday Cash
> 3 Series Coupe, Convertible, X5 & X6 Models,Z4 & M3 Models- $1500.00 Holiday Cash
> 535i, 535i xDrive,Active Hybrid 5, 550i, 550i xDrive,M5, and 5 Series GT-$2000.00 Holiday Cash
> ...


When I initially read that, I thought it was for this year, but then I read the bottom. 

I can dream, but I'm hoping for $1500 on F30s AND a small (favorable) change in MF and residuals.


----------



## hbdunn2003 (Jun 3, 2007)

HPIA4v2 said:


> If the dealer doesn't mark up the MF (unlikely unless you are looking at GT or hard to sell BMW), it's 1.25% with 7-MSD. my credit union, best rate for financing is 1.49% assuming you have FICO of 800+
> 
> my CA told me he mark up .4% right now on new lease.


MF is .00125 which equals 3%

MF x 2400 = APR


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

So what other offers can be combine with holiday cash (assuming $2500 from last year numbers)?

If none, then October is still the best, so far UDE, Loyalty and option-credit can easily be in $3250 range.


----------



## Ågent99 (Jan 7, 2002)

Diesel Eco Credit!!!!!


----------



## Pat_X5 (Aug 23, 2008)

Ågent99 said:


> Diesel Eco Credit!!!!!


+1 :thumbup:

$3500 or $4500 on the 535d to replace out my 335d going away soon.. :bawling:


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

Pat_X5 said:


> +1 :thumbup:
> 
> $3500 or $4500 on the 535d to replace out my 335d going away soon.. :bawling:


As much as I love my 335d, $4500 Eco credit would certainly get me off of the couch.


----------



## mrjoed2 (Apr 6, 2012)

funkadesi said:


> X1 & 1 Series- $500.00 Holiday Cash
> 3 Series Sedan, 528i & 528i xDrive and X3- $1000.00 Holiday Cash
> 3 Series Coupe, Convertible, X5 & X6 Models,Z4 & M3 Models- $1500.00 Holiday Cash
> 535i, 535i xDrive,Active Hybrid 5, 550i, 550i xDrive,M5, and 5 Series GT-$2000.00 Holiday Cash
> ...


My order is in for a '14 650 coupe M sport Edition- hoping for that $3500 on Friday !!


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

innovativeit said:


> As much as I love my 335d, $4500 Eco credit would certainly get me off of the couch.


WTF?! If I known that there was an Eco credit, I would have ordered a 328d instead!


----------



## TXPearl (Apr 16, 2010)

hbdunn2003 said:


> MF is .00125 which equals 3%
> 
> MF x 2400 = APR


I think he was quoting rate with max MSDs. Even at that, I get something closer to 1.8%


----------



## Motorboat411 (Jul 23, 2012)

Ågent99 said:


> Diesel Eco Credit!!!!!


are you 100% sure it's being offered for 535d? amount?


----------



## innovativeit (Sep 30, 2007)

Motorboat411 said:


> are you 100% sure it's being offered for 535d? amount?


To my knowledge, there is no Eco credit currently offered; however, if there were to be one ...


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Diesel Power said:


> then it appears the dealer might keep the incentive due to lack of buyer's knowledge.


It's also possible that this may not be unlimited. ie. Only a certain number of units per dealership - from memory they did this last year with the 5 series. Just because a dealership got a car for free, and you know about it, doesn't mean they'll sell it to you for $1 when the next person would be willing to pay $50K for it.

We'll likely get more details in the coming days from happy 'Festers!


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Does this mean that the sales support on a 328/335 has improved since October?



Jon Shafer said:


> There are other significant incentives to quote "drive a buy now orientation" that we are not allowed to post here -- specifically aimed at 3-series models. There are also other factory-to-dealer incentives in play on all models that we usually only see the last quarter of the year, as well, all of the other incentives/programs remain in play.
> 
> I've been with BMW on and off since 1987. I have *never* seen stronger sales support across the product line than we have going right now. Now is the time to get busy and place your orders.


----------



## dpalexander (Oct 1, 2013)

Might I inquire of those who follow such things, what has been the best incentive/ cash-back (or build out cash) offer BMW has made in the past for the 3-series, with respect to the incoming (not outgoing) MY models?
Donald Phila E36 Sport, E46 Sport and F30???


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

*Rock and Roll Motors*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=38BmJXPr-Q8


ZoomVT said:


> So us non California buyers, how do we take advantage of those?


My friend Greg Poland can help you with that. [email protected]



Motorboat411 said:


> Jon, how does one find out about these dealer incentives?


Unfortunately, you are going to have to accept the fact that you can't know everything. This is true any commodity or service that you might buy or hire.



zoombie99 said:


> Jon, anything on the 4 series?


Just your Owner Loyalty Rebate / USAA.



HPIA4v2 said:


> With KBB/Edmunds/carprices .com plastering invoice vs MSRP, mfg must find another way to level playing field (Jon already said it he can't say what's dealer incentives from MFG, that's like posting Coca-Cola recipe).
> 
> No wonder, I was able to buy my 335i back in 2011, $500 over KBB invoice (no MACO, $50 doc fee) while there was $1850 option credit . There must be mfg-dealer incentive we consumer can't see, MUST BE.


Exactly.



Diesel Power said:


> Indeed. If these "significant incentives" are unknown to the customer, then it appears the dealer might keep the incentive due to lack of buyer's knowledge.


That doesn't make sense. We are in the business of selling cars. If BMW gives us a tool to help sell more, of course we are going to use it.



chrischeung said:


> It's also possible that this may not be unlimited. ie. Only a certain number of units per dealership. Just because a dealership got a car for free, and you know about it, doesn't mean they'll sell it to you for $1 when the next person would be willing to pay $50K for it.
> 
> We'll likely get more details in the coming days from happy 'Festers!


:angel:



Robert A said:


> Does this mean that the sales support on a 328/335 has improved since October?


Let's put it this way Robert. If you would pull the trigger today, I will dig even deeper than I did last month.

If anyone is interested in watching a really cool video featuring my BMW, check it out!

https://www.facebook.com/Bimmerfest


----------



## Lucas2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

How about UDE incentives? expired or extended?


----------



## Jon Shafer (Dec 15, 2001)

Lucas2011 said:


> How about UDE incentives? expired or extended?


As we knew all along, that expired yesterday.


----------



## koctail (Jun 27, 2013)

My question is in regards to the CPO $1K incentive for 2011 models. I have been going back and forth between CPO A4/A3 and 328i. This incentive might push me to purchase. In the past in December has the CPO offer become even sweeter? I swear I recall $1500 financing incentive last year, am I wrong?


----------



## Lucas2011 (Apr 9, 2013)

Ops.. the expired $1000 incentive just balanced out the 3% increased RV.....


----------



## funkadesi (May 6, 2013)

Can somebody post the RV/ Base MF for the 435i?

I want to place an ED order in the next 2 months. 

I wish we had folks like Jon and Greg on the East cost.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Jon, should I reach out to you today, or wait until next week when things slow down?


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

Lucas2011 said:


> Ops.. the expired $1000 incentive just balanced out the 3% increased RV.....


That's what my CA told me, watch he says, when BMWNA gives it also takes.:bigpimp:


----------



## bikenski (Jun 16, 2002)

funkadesi said:


> Can somebody post the RV/ Base MF for the 435i?


Assuming nothing changed from last month, should be 63% residual on a 10k/36-month, with a base MF of .00125. (Subtract 1% for 12k or 3% for 15k)


----------



## 3seriesM (Oct 4, 2009)

HPIA4v2 said:


> That's what my CA told me, watch he says, when BMWNA gives it also takes.:bigpimp:


The 3% is only on the 320s though, right? 58% for the '13 328s - 12k/yr?


----------



## mntbiker (May 23, 2013)

3seriesM said:


> The 3% is only on the 320s though, right? 58% for the '13 328s - 12k/yr?


Yea, I believe that is correct. Only the 320i/xi saw the 3% RV bump this month.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Jon, should I reach out to you today, or wait until next week when things slow down?


Dude, did you even read post 64? "Let's put it this way Robert. If you would pull the trigger today, I will dig even deeper than I did last month."

Yes, he'll be less busy next week when all the other 'Festers have taken all the best deals today.


----------



## koctail (Jun 27, 2013)

chrischeung said:


> Dude, did you even read post 64? "Let's put it this way Robert. If you would pull the trigger today, I will dig even deeper than I did last month."
> 
> Yes, he'll be less busy next week when all the other 'Festers have taken all the best deals today.


ha..yeah, ive never heard of a car salesman too busy to sell a car.


----------



## Robert A (May 18, 2003)

Yes I did, and my post was in response to #64. Why are you responding for him anyway, are you his gatekeeper?



chrischeung said:


> Dude, did you even read post 64? "Let's put it this way Robert. If you would pull the trigger today, I will dig even deeper than I did last month."
> 
> Yes, he'll be less busy next week when all the other 'Festers have taken all the best deals today.


----------



## HPIA4v2 (Mar 30, 2006)

chrischeung said:


> Dude, did you even read post 64? "Let's put it this way Robert. If you would pull the trigger today, I will dig even deeper than I did last month."
> 
> Yes, he'll be less busy next week when all the other 'Festers have taken all the best deals today.


Jon, as good as he is will have to work with Sales-Mgr and car allocations.
BMW will keep building cars, so supply will be steady, no worry there.
The incentives are in place until Jan2/2014 no worry there.
The problem is Pacific BMW once their car allocations are gone(due to good sales by bimmerfesters and it's set by BMWNA), they will have to cut back on deals to their customers; no magic there.

This means, Sales-mgr will veto any crazy deal, since micro-economic wise, the supply and demand for Pacific BMW has shifted. At the end, other BMW dealers may end with better deal.

So contact Jon early, unless you know BMW sales will slow down accross USA then wait.


----------



## capt_slow (Sep 3, 2013)

So I gotta ask: 

If the car arrives at the dealership slightly before 12/2, can we delay delivery till...say...12/3 and take advantage of Dec programs (if any)?

I'm obviously looking for trouble.


----------



## chrischeung (Sep 1, 2002)

Robert A said:


> Yes I did, and my post was in response to #64. Why are you responding for him anyway, are you his gatekeeper?


Which part of "today" did you not understand from his post? If he wanted you to call him next week, I think he would have said so. Not his gatekeeper, but someone pointing out something that is pretty obvious, which you seemed to miss based on your question.

Look, the guy's trying to do you a solid. As post 78 above, once a certain number of those top deals are gone, the sales manager isn't going to be so generous, even if Jon wanted to be. I'm presuming there is a limit to the incentives on offer.

Your money your deal - I'm honestly fine with whatever you choose, but do have the best interests of 'Festers at heart.


----------

